# How much would you spend on a new bike ?



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2015)

If you'd just won £ millions on the lottery , what's the most you'd be prepared to spend on a new bike ?

For me I reckon my limit would be £2,500, anything over that would be just a waste of money, I'd sooner spend it on something else.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Feb 2015)

Couldn't imagine spending more than £1k


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Feb 2015)

I'm looking to spend £1k to £1200 this year. If I won a million it would be the same as my needs and abilities aren't going to change.
The lottery would be used to fulfil the 3 'H's: Home, Health, Holidays.


----------



## helston90 (5 Feb 2015)

As mentioned I probably wouldn't spend a stupid amount on something gold plated HOWEVER I would have a large number- couple of road bikes depending on my mood (ultralightweight, tt/ aero, sportive, few retro ones), some MTB to get dirty, brompton to throw in the back of my jag. 
Total value of that lot would be loads but probably only a few grand on each.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2015)

There would be no limit.


----------



## Wafer (5 Feb 2015)

Money wouldn't be the deciding factor, I'd just go for whatever gave me the biggest smile whether that's £800 or £8000
£2,500 sounds reasonable though


----------



## Sittingduck (5 Feb 2015)

After a multi-million lottery win - can't believe people are giving such low values?!

Would go upto 8K or so, easy...!


----------



## davdandy (5 Feb 2015)

If i won Multi millions then yes,i would go expensive,like the new S-Works/McClaren jobbie worth 16 grand.If i had the money then why not.Its why i play the lottery.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

I'd commission a hand-built steel road bike, a hand-built steel 'do anything' tourer-type-thing with 26 wheels, and I'd probably spend £1,000 or so on a hardtail MTB (because I'd use that one least)

I'd spend more on a van to fit them, my family, their bikes and 'stuff' in and take my daughter out of school for a year and potter off adventuirng arounf Europe.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2015)

11 grand would be my limit for a road bike, 2.5 grand for a hybrid, and about 10 grand for a TT / Tri. I've never really got on with MTB's, so my limit would be about 150 quid.


----------



## runner (5 Feb 2015)

two grand...just have!


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Feb 2015)

£20k to £30k *per* bike...£200k on the workshop.


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2015)

KneesUp said:


> 'do anything' tourer-type-thing with 26 wheels


What on earth would you need 26 wheels for?


----------



## MisterStan (5 Feb 2015)

Money is no object right? Then there'd be no limit to my spending. A bike for each day of the year? Why not?!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Money is no object right? Then there'd be no limit to my spending. A bike for each day of the year? Why not?!




And a new 'big' garage..


----------



## Rustybucket (5 Feb 2015)

Probably about 5k (I'd still lie about the price to the wife thou) she's just found out how much my silver cdf cost and is not a happy bunny!


----------



## derrick (5 Feb 2015)

Up to 10k for the right bike, it would have to be a multi million pound win though.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And a new 'big' garage..


I'm one step ahead of you


----------



## matiz (5 Feb 2015)

£10,000 sounds about right and a different colour for each day of the week plus a full time mechanic and bike cleaner


----------



## theloafer (5 Feb 2015)

ianrauk said:


> And a new 'big' garage..



...all 3 of my bike`s have their own room upstairs  my tourer alone is valued at £265o to replace


----------



## arch684 (5 Feb 2015)

I would just buy a really good bike shop and put a closed sign up on the door


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

Would have to buy whatever caught my eye tbh. Not necessarily big bucks, not necessarily cheap, but whatever floats my boat at the time. Would end up with a good number of them though...with a pukka workshop, as already suggested above.


----------



## Oldbloke (5 Feb 2015)

New unlimited spend bikes every day, never need to clean them again


----------



## jayonabike (5 Feb 2015)

No limit. Why would you put a limit? If you've won a few million what's 10grand on a bike? Even if you haven't won millions and you can afford 7 or 8 grand on a bike then why not? You can't take it with you when you die. If it gives you enjoyment then it's worth every penny.


----------



## bpsmith (5 Feb 2015)

I used to be in to cars, then motorbikes, but cycling has taken over now. I wouldn't spend huge amounts on a car, so could buy a significant number of expensive bikes instead.


----------



## Heigue'r (5 Feb 2015)

Id have this i think, around 5k, I havnt really looked beyond this budget


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

MisterStan said:


> What on earth would you need 26 wheels for?


I'm a fat so-and-so


----------



## andyfraser (5 Feb 2015)

I'd be in a position to try something with electronic gears so something that I liked the feel of with Ultegra Di2 would probably suit me (Dura Ace if I was being flash but I doubt I need it).

I probably wouldn't buy a car (I bet I do though) so I'd want a cargo bike with decent panniers and as bombproof as possible for going to the shops. I'd buy a decent MTB and actually go off road for once. I'd probably want to try a lot of different MTBs and a few cyclocross bikes.

I'll be honest, I'd buy the road bike and cargo bike as above then just buy a succession of bikes to try out different disciplines. The plus side is I'd probably out all day every day on a bike of some description.


----------



## MrPie (5 Feb 2015)

I won $10 on the lottery so ordered up a Colnago C60 with Campag record....oh, hang on, missed the point where you have to win the jackpot. D'Oh!


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Feb 2015)

So many people replying 'I don't really need x or y'

Well of course you don't, if life was all about what we needed we'd be living in a cave with a fire for warmth and some food + water.

I'd probably end up with 10 bikes minimum, and I doubt any of them would be worth less than £5k. I'd buy what bike or part I wanted, when I wanted it and wouldn't even look at the price.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Feb 2015)

Simple. If there was no limit then there'd be no limit.


----------



## Ed Phelan (5 Feb 2015)

Depends how much I'd won! I'd get my dream bike; the Raleigh Militis, beautiful piece of kit (worth about 3.5K). I'd also get a penny-farthing and ride about town jeering at commoners on the bus.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Feb 2015)

jayonabike said:


> No limit. Why would you put a limit? If you've won a few million what's 10grand on a bike? Even if you haven't won millions and you can afford 7 or 8 grand on a bike then why not? You can't take it with you when you die. If it gives you enjoyment then it's worth every penny.



The limiting factor, on the price of the bike, would be how much I'd have left, after I'd purchased the private island somewhere that doesn't have seasons, on which to ride it / them.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Feb 2015)

Um, I'm not really bothered about getting really high end stuff - wasted on me. However, if money was no object I'd probably get a few custom frames done and build them up myself. So what we talking - 3 or 4 grand a bike? Hell if money is no object, I guess I'm not working and time isn't either - I'd go on a frame building course and build the f**kers myself. And buy a full set of Park Tools.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Feb 2015)

And I'd get Van Nics to build me a Ti Raleigh Chopper with a Rolhoff hub


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Feb 2015)

I would start with the 2015 Scott Addict 15 for £2699 then throw another £1500 - £2k @ it for new wheels & change parts that i already have.

Probably order 2 custom made & painted bikes from Feather in 953 at around £2600 for the frame/forks, so £5k build cost each then a Custom Rourke in 953/853 & a Custom Swallow or two in 953.

Reckon i could get rid of £25k in a weekend, but then i am sh**e with money.


----------



## SteCenturion (5 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> Probably about 5k (I'd still lie about the price to the wife thou) she's just found out how much my silver cdf cost and is not a happy bunny!


I am most definitely in that club, although mine thinks i only have 1 bike (so far so good).


----------



## wheres_my_beard (5 Feb 2015)

I would use the money to have a bespoke bike made of Wakandan Vibranium. It would be a marvel.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Feb 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> So many people replying 'I don't really need x or y'
> 
> Well of course you don't, if life was all about what we needed we'd be living in a cave with a fire for warmth and some food + water.
> 
> I'd probably end up with 10 bikes minimum, and I doubt any of them would be worth less than £5k. I'd buy what bike or part I wanted, when I wanted it and wouldn't even look at the price.


It was when we moved out of the caves that all the problems began. In fact coming down from the trees was a bad move. (To paraphrase Douglas Adams, largely because I'm too lazy to look up the proper quote.)


----------



## 4F (5 Feb 2015)

I would probably try and keep it to no more than £5k a month for the first few years


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2015)

A surprising set of responses so far, I was expecting a barrage of comments along the lines of "What do you want a bike worth £2.5k for, its not worth it". Most surprising to see most responses going the other way.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2015)

Not sure I would be riding bikes if I hit the jackpot.


----------



## andyfraser (5 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A surprising set of responses so far, I was expecting a barrage of comments along the lines of "What do you want a bike worth £2.5k for, its not worth it". Most surprising to see most responses going the other way.


Of course. I would suspect that if a lot of us had £2,500 to spend on a bike they would. I certainly would! Or maybe 2 bikes.


----------



## MrPie (5 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Not sure I would be riding bikes if I hit the jackpot.


Yeah, we'd all be flying helicopters


----------



## andyfraser (5 Feb 2015)

MrPie said:


> Yeah, we'd all be flying helicopters


I'd be cycling to the airport. And I'd be flying a Cessna 182 or a Piper Arrow when I get there.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Feb 2015)

If I had loads of money I would buy the butler a bike and just watch him


----------



## MrPie (5 Feb 2015)

numbnuts said:


> If I had loads of money I would buy the butler a bike and just watch him


When you say 'butler', you mean 'naked dancing girls', right?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Feb 2015)

The desire to spends wads on bespoke handcrafted loveliness, yes I can get that, but I don't get the attraction in spending wads on ProTour level carbon. Pro bikes are uncomfortable and high maintenance to look after, their only advantage is that they're fast. Is this really that important ?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The desire to spends wads on bespoke handcrafted loveliness, yes I can get that, but I don't get the attraction in spending wads on ProTour level carbon. Pro bikes are uncomfortable and high maintenance to look after, their only advantage is that they're fast. Is this really that important ?



Are they? I'd probably agree about a TT bike, but just a standard one? Once I'd got my head around Di2 they'd be as simple to maintain as a 'regular' one. Same with comfort - correct positioning and you're sorted.

I'd probably buy some retro loveliness which can get rather pricey.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Feb 2015)

£3029 : http://www.onbike.co.uk/products/birdy-rohloff-disc/ only in Black.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> £3029 : http://www.onbike.co.uk/products/birdy-rohloff-disc/ only in Black.



That's... A fairly unusual shape!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> That's... A fairly unusual shape!!


I like my folders. and Birdy's are just sublime IMHO.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Feb 2015)

No limit, but my massive villa in Majorca would defo have a fully kitted out workshop and a fleet of loveliness.


----------



## oldfatfool (5 Feb 2015)

been looking at 4k ish


----------



## ColinJ (5 Feb 2015)

At the risk of being even more boring than usual ...  

I am used to living on a fairly small amount of money and I would not suddenly become a different person and start throwing money around. I might treat myself to several nice bikes costing a few thousand pounds each, maybe £10k in total. I don't particularly want to make myself a target for every thieving scrote who can recognise a super-expensive bike when he sees one!

There is also the matter of there being millions of starving people in the world and they would start to weigh heavy on my conscience if I were to become too indulgent, so ...

£10k max on bikes, £500k for my pension fund and then retire immediately, about £1,000,000 spread around my family and friends to make sure they were ok, and the rest of the windfall given to carefully selected charities who could do a lot of good with it.


----------



## Hitchington (5 Feb 2015)

I dunno. How much would a solid gold bike coast?


----------



## AndyRM (5 Feb 2015)

Hitchington said:


> I dunno. How much would a solid gold bike coast?



About half a million sheets, which you'd probably instantly regret spending on this monstrosity...

http://www.thehouseofsolidgold.com/24k-gold-extreme-mountain-bike/


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Feb 2015)

A nice made to measure touring bike, a made to measure Mercian, a new carbon toy, a mountain bike to play in the mud on , and a duplicate set for my house in Mallorca.

There would be a van to be practical and a workshop with tools.

The most important thing in this spending spree would be to get myself some cytech qualifications under my belt as I'm a total mechanical nobber par excellence!


----------



## Moodyman (5 Feb 2015)

I'd spend nowt. My current stable of bikes cover all the disciplines (and my ability) I'm ever likely to participate in


----------



## S.Giles (5 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I'd be cycling to the airport. And I'd be flying a Cessna 182 or a Piper Arrow when I get there.


That's exactly what I used to do. Cycle to Sandtoft (local airfield) and jump in a Piper PA28. I lost my license when I had my cycling accident a couple of years ago though. I did that _sans_ lottery win BTW, and my advice to anyone wanting to learn to fly would be to go ahead and do it. You'll never forget your first solo!

Steve


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2015)

Moodyman said:


> I'd spend nowt. My current stable of bikes covers all the disciplines (and ability) I'm ever likely to participate in




I am about the same as you on that one.


----------



## Ian H (5 Feb 2015)

Coincidentally I have just spent four figures on a new fixed frame. Waiting for it to be built now.


----------



## andyfraser (5 Feb 2015)

S.Giles said:


> That's exactly what I used to do. Cycle to Sandtoft (local airfield) and jump in a Piper PA28. I lost my license when I had my cycling accident a couple of years ago though. I did that _sans_ lottery win BTW, and my advice to anyone wanting to learn to fly would be to go ahead and do it. You'll never forget your first solo!
> 
> Steve


I would love to get my PPL but it isn't cheap. I've managed a few lessons in a Cessna 172. I did look into learning to fly microlights (there's a school within easy cycling distance) but that was still quite expensive. I'll get my license one day!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Feb 2015)

Enjoyed reading the comments: I don't play the lottery 
If I had a big windfall I would spend some money on bikes, probably get a new one every few months (for a couple of years!) until I find my ideal ride. Around the £ 1000 mark for sure, as every spec above is wasted on me.
Then I would keep a couple of the lesser ones as spares, for going along a muddy canal or for fitting studded winter tyres, the rest I would donate to a local cycling charity.


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> Of course. I would suspect that if a lot of us had £2,500 to spend on a bike they would. I certainly would! Or maybe 2 bikes.



I spent £5,000 on bikes last year and didn't have most of it  The joys of 0% finance, it's actually cheaper than saving the money and waiting years to buy something.


----------



## S.Giles (5 Feb 2015)

I'd be like one of those rap artists (you know, the ones that do that rapping you hear about), and only ride any bike one time. If I got off for any reason, I'd be handed a fresh one (without even having to ask). I'd save the bikes I'd already ridden, and every so often (like when I was bored or something) take them all to the crusher, and press the 'crush' button to make them into cubes. I definitely wouldn't spend more than about £3500 on each one, though. Any more than that wouldn't seem right.


----------



## mustang1 (5 Feb 2015)

<£3k including kick-ass wheels.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2015)

In my head I would hire an top level coach and set him and me a 12 month target to get me to ride in a cat 1 / pro level race.

In reality I accept that may not quite work. 

The other alternative would be to buy my way into the olympic cycling team from some obscure random country.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> I spent £5,000 on bikes last year and didn't have most of it  The joys of 0% finance, it's actually cheaper than saving the money and waiting years to buy something.



Not if you could have got them cheaper by paying cash.


----------



## arch684 (5 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Not if you could have got them cheaper by paying cash.


Yes waving a wad of £50 notes under there nose works wonders


----------



## S.Giles (5 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> I would love to get my PPL but it isn't cheap. I've managed a few lessons in a Cessna 172. I did look into learning to fly microlights (there's a school within easy cycling distance) but that was still quite expensive. I'll get my license one day!


The bad weather in this country can work to your advantage, giving you time to save for the next lesson. When you have your license, you can share the cost of flying by taking friends with you or flying with other members of the club. So you don't _have_ to be rich to fly a light aircraft, although it probably helps (I wouldn't know, unfortunately)!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> If you'd just won £ millions on the lottery , what's the most you'd be prepared to spend on a new bike ?
> 
> For me I reckon my limit would be £2,500, anything over that would be just a waste of money, I'd sooner spend it on something else.



@Flick of the Elbow 

I reckon your terms of reference would change and you could well end up spending more. Your currently thinking like a man who has not got millions in the bank


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Not if you could have got them cheaper by paying cash.



Maybe, but the same bikes go up in price each year with just a few different bits and pieces - by the time you've saved up £5k the same (updated) bikes would be £6k or more, so even with a discount you wouldn't really save anything.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> Maybe, but the same bikes go up in price each year with just a few different bits and pieces - by the time you've saved up £5k you'd need £6k or more to buy the same (updated) bikes.



Or you could buy what you have cash for now. Using HP is seldom a saving on other options, also many have packed up the new fad before it is paid up.


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> Or you could buy what you have cash for now. Using HP is seldom a saving on other options, also many have packed up the new fad before it is paid up.



I'd rather have what I want, life's too short not to enjoy it. I appreciate everyone is different though, I'd rather have a sensible mortgage and have plenty of disposable income for nice things.


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> I'd rather have what I want, life's too short not to enjoy it. I appreciate everyone is different though, I'd rather have a sensible mortgage and have plenty of disposable income for nice things.



How can £5000 in debt be disposable income? As you say each to their own, personally I had debt on frivolous items, enough to never have it.


----------



## arch684 (5 Feb 2015)

I do 0% finance in reverse I make the payments first then buy the item.If i don't have the money i can't afford it


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Feb 2015)

1) road racer - £4k
2) Sportive - £4k
3) Bike bags - 2x £350
4) Spain, France, Italy and California - ££
5) Amateur circuits - small fee


----------



## NorvernRob (5 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> How can £5000 in debt be disposable income? As you say each to their own, personally I had debt on frivolous items, enough to never have it.



I never said it was - I said I'd rather have a modest mortgage and plenty of disposable income, so I barely even notice a monthly payment for a bike. There's very little I want that I don't have, and I'm not rich by any means. I'm good at managing money and have never missed a payment on anything, ever, or got into any kind of financial difficulty.

I don't say I'd borrowed £5000 either..I said I spent £5k on bikes last year and borrowed most of it.

I have friends that won't borrow anything, they'll only pay cash - but they own b*gger all.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2015)

£1800 maximum on the bike. I'd p#ss away the rest on the motor.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2015)

What's the most expensive bike you can buy,apart from those ridiculous gold plated or diamond encrusted objects? Whatever it is if i won millions i'd have it.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Feb 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> What's the most expensive bike you can buy,apart from those ridiculous gold plated or diamond encrusted objects? Whatever it is if i won millions i'd have it.



I reckon Factor's One 77 must be up there. Yours for £25k sir.


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon Factor's One 77 must be up there. Yours for £25k sir.



Well i'll take it then thank you! No point in the usual scrimping and saving when you have millions to spend but only so many years left to spend it in.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Feb 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> @Flick of the Elbow
> I reckon your terms of reference would change and you could well end up spending more. Your currently thinking like a man who has not got millions in the bank


I'm thinking as a man who'd spend his millions on a Highland estate and refurbishing the Scots baronial mansion that comes with it. And a couple of nice cars would be good. And perhaps a nice watch. And I expect the wife will want a few nice things too. Actually I don't think I'm going to be able to afford a £2.5k bike after all...


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Feb 2015)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> And I expect the wife will want a few nice things too.



We once had the "lottery win" talk at home...

Mrs Dave- "If we won £10M I would give my sister a million, my mum and dad a million"
Me- "So we'd have to do the same for my mum, 3 brothers and one sister ?"
Mrs Dave-"yes.... then we'd give (reels off about 10 friends) £250,000..."
Me-"So we win the lottery and have to take a loan out to give people money...?"

If we won she'd be given some ground rules!


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Feb 2015)

I guess I would pick a frame up for about 7k and spend another few k on wheels and groupset etc so maybe about 12k . Having said that I don't do the lottery and havnt since about a year after it started so I think I have saved more than I would have ever won on it  especially as you could spend £5 + a week on a gamble that isn't in your favour .
How long has the lottery been going now ? I want to add up my lottery savings


----------



## NorvernRob (6 Feb 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> I guess I would pick a frame up for about 7k and spend another few k on wheels and groupset etc so maybe about 12k . Having said that I don't do the lottery and havnt since about a year after it started so I think I have saved more than I would have ever won on it  especially as you could spend £5 + a week on a gamble that isn't in your favour .
> How long has the lottery been going now ? I want to add up my lottery savings



I don't do it either. I used to spend £1 per week as part of a small syndicate, then when the cost of a ticket doubled to £2 we stopped. 

I know loads of people that spend £5-£10 per week on tickets, £20-£40 per month! You could get a bike for that.....


----------



## andyfraser (6 Feb 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I reckon Factor's One 77 must be up there. Yours for £25k sir.


I don't think that bike's all that aesthetically pleasing. It probably rides like a dream and I'd probably love it if I rode it but it also probably wouldn't give it a second look. Factor are welcome to lend my one in case I change my mind though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2015)

I've spent +£2,500 on an expedition bike, custom build. And I had to buy 2 of them. I'm about to spoken £2k on a part build for a recumbent trike where I am supplying parts worth £1,500... 

So I guess it's not worth considering really. you will spend whatever it takes to keep you cycling if you enjoy it!


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2015)

The rather lovely 11k sparkly red Parlee in Sigma would do me. Without a lottery win, I don't think I could justify more than 3k or so (a nice Ti build) even if I can afford it  a couple of my bikes were around £1500-2000, the other two were used under £500 (albeit with £900 odd RRPs)

Right now I am getting far more value from my Bupa premiums than the money I spend on bikes and kit


----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Feb 2015)

Hmm, interesting question! In real life, probably around the £600 mark (would require serious wifely convincing though) - and I'd go 2nd hand rather than new and look for another nice old ten speed. In lottery winning mode, three grand seems (to me!) to be enough to get you pretty much anything out there, other than curiosities and one-offs... Must admit I wouldn't mind trying a top end modern TT bike or similar just to see what they're like, but I suspect I'd still be happier on my ten speed than on a super whizzy carbon zoomer  More money left to spend on flapjacks!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

I wouldn't buy another bike, instead I would buy a winnebago and employ a driver and have him/her follow me around as I toured in style on one of my current bikes.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> The rather lovely 11k sparkly red Parlee in Sigma would do me. Without a lottery win, I don't think I could justify more than 3k or so (a nice Ti build) even if I can afford it  a couple of my bikes were around £1500-2000, the other two were used under £500 (albeit with £900 odd RRPs)
> 
> Right now I am getting far more value from my Bupa premiums than the money I spend on bikes and kit


yep - that £35 a month it costs for me on my husband's work's policy has been money well spent!


----------



## HorTs (6 Feb 2015)

I think I would struggle to find any features to take a build over £3500.


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep - that £35 a month it costs for me on my husband's work's policy has been money well spent!


Mine is rather more than that but my company covers most of it


----------



## glenn forger (6 Feb 2015)

Depends how much you could get a Super Galaxy for these days. The blue one.


----------



## glenn forger (6 Feb 2015)

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/p...Rv1HNFSKuwSx7XqhDt0-AB_cen2zCe1_J8aAnE48P8HAQ

£799 but grey, don't want.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Mine is rather more than that but my company covers most of it


That's the extra for me, the company pays for his. I do have a rather long list of exclusions though!


----------



## ayceejay (6 Feb 2015)

I won $92 on the lottery once - so far I have spent it 55 times on bike related stuff
with this track record if I won $1m I imagine I would spend about $1/2b on bike stuff one way or another


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> That's the extra for me, the company pays for his. I do have a rather long list of exclusions though!


Ah so he pays the tax, previous company was a taxed perk


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Feb 2015)

I've just found out I've made bonus at work for last year. The only problem is that the wife says I must sell one bike before I can get another  (I've only got 3) and I want to get another 2!


----------



## andyfraser (6 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I've just found out I've made bonus at work for last year. The only problem is that the wife says I must sell one bike before I can get another  (I've only got 3) and I want to get another 2!


I've put my foot down. Apparently we don't have space for more bikes but the shed's mine to use how I wish and there's room in the cupboard under the stairs so that's 3, maybe 4, bikes and I have 2. We don't need anything. All the bills are paid. I've contributed money to everything I need to (including the holiday fund) so whatever's left is mine.


----------



## oldfatfool (6 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> At the risk of being even more boring than usual ...
> 
> I am used to living on a fairly small amount of money and I would not suddenly become a different person and start throwing money around. I might treat myself to several nice bikes costing a few thousand pounds each, maybe £10k in total. I don't particularly want to make myself a target for every thieving scrote who can recognise a super-expensive bike when he sees one!
> 
> ...



I have often been called a charity case


----------



## Mrs M (6 Feb 2015)

£1500, Specialized E5 Crux Sport Evo is what I would buy.
It's the bike I would like just now.
Would not go mental  buying something worth thousands just because I could.
Would maybe also spend the same on a Marin Nail Trail, hired on abroad once and loved it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I've just found out I've made bonus at work for last year. The only problem is that the wife says I must sell one bike before I can get another  (I've only got 3) and I want to get another 2!



Do what I did, tell her you are getting a bonus but expecting it to be really small, so you are going use it for some cycling gear. Bought my Sirrus that way


----------



## jayonabike (6 Feb 2015)

Well I didn't win the lottery but I did get a bit of an inheritance which paid for this









The P.P.I claim paid for this









0% Finance paid for this








My wages paid for this














(Any excuse to show off my bikes)


----------



## runner (6 Feb 2015)

jayonabike...that's a pretty impressive bike display...whats the combined value of this little goldmine?


----------



## jayonabike (6 Feb 2015)

Quite a bit.......


----------



## andyfraser (6 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do what I did, tell her you are getting a bonus but expecting it to be really small, so you are going use it for some cycling gear. Bought my Sirrus that way


We shouldn't have to lie to buy a bike.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Feb 2015)

jayonabike said:


> Well I didn't win the lottery but I did get a bit of an inheritance which paid for this
> 
> View attachment 79082
> 
> ...



Your hedge could do with a trim in a few places, couple of straggly bits knocking about...

just kidding, lovely bike collection


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2015)

andyfraser said:


> We shouldn't have to lie to buy a bike.


It was done tongue in cheek with our lass, she is usually fine with my spending


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (6 Feb 2015)

There would be no thought to the price tag, that wouldn't interest me.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Feb 2015)

oldfatfool said:


> I have often been called a charity case


A big lottery win could certainly be used to rescue a lot of greyhounds!

I would support research into Parkinson's Disease (my mum suffered from it), arthritis (my dad was crippled by it and I show early signs) and (for obvious reasons!) blood clotting disorders and treatments.

PS I still fancy a good cyclocross bike, but I think about £2,500 would be the most I would want to spend.


----------



## huwsparky (6 Feb 2015)

Money no object i'd obviously buy whatever I liked the look of at any price. 

As it stands though I'm liking the thought of a Canyon as my next bike. Would probably spend 2.5k and would want Di2. Better start saving as the odds of me winning the lottery are not great!


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Feb 2015)

Rustybucket said:


> I've just found out I've made bonus at work for last year. The only problem is that the wife says I must sell one bike before I can get another  (I've only got 3) and I want to get another 2!


I think if you change faith you can have as many wives as you want . Or have I got the wrong end of the stick here ?


----------



## toptom (7 Feb 2015)

I would spend £3200 on a Cervelo S3 and maybe some carbon wheels


----------



## Rustybucket (7 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Do what I did, tell her you are getting a bonus but expecting it to be really small, so you are going use it for some cycling gear. Bought my Sirrus that way



She's just taken a payoff - looks like I'm on for bike number 4!


----------



## buggi (7 Feb 2015)

As I wouldn't have to work and therefore would be spending a lot of time on the bike, I definitely would be spending a few grand... After buying my narrowboat


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2015)

buggi said:


> As I wouldn't have to work and therefore would be spending a lot of time on the bike, I definitely would be spending a few grand...


Your first signature link is broken!


----------



## buggi (7 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Your first signature link is broken!


And you've just reminded me I've got a blog! LOL


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Feb 2015)

The secret to amassing wealth is saving not spending. So...

If I had the money, £2500. But it would be steel framed and I would expect it to last a lifetime. For anything lighter, i.e. for weekend/club runs, not a penny over £1000 but I would hope to pick a model in the sales for £699 or so.

The left over capital would be used to fund my retirement, so I can spend the rest of my days cycling, and not working.


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2015)

I thought the thread was about how much you would spend on a bike, rather than amassing wealth @confusedcyclist? If amassing wealth was your sole aim, then no bike at all is the answer!

I bought a more expensive bike last August and been using my cheaper bike since November. Had a blast on the newer bike on Sunday, for a change, and was noticeably faster, and had more left over energy to ride further with the same effort. To me, that is worth the spend at this age, rather than waiting another 30 years when I am arguably less able.


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I thought the thread was about how much you would spend on a bike, rather than amassing wealth @confusedcyclist? If amassing wealth was your sole aim, then no bike at all is the answer!
> 
> I bought a more expensive bike last August and been using my cheaper bike since November. Had a blast on the newer bike on Sunday, for a change, and was noticeably faster, and had more left over energy to ride further with the same effort. To me, that is worth the spend at this age, rather than waiting another 30 years when I am arguably less able.


You're right, but the point stands. £2,500 will buy you a bike that lasts a lifetime! £1,000,000 looks better in my bank than someone elses!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2015)

confusedcyclist said:


> You're right, but the point stands. £2,500 will buy you a bike that lasts a lifetime! £1,000,000 looks better in my bank than someone elses!


My problem is that I live for today. Not to the point of having massive debts, but don't save a lot either. Who will be smiling come retirement though? Not me.


----------



## screenman (9 Feb 2015)

bpsmith said:


> My problem is that I live for today. Not to the point of having massive debts, but don't save a lot either. Who will be smiling come retirement though? Not me.



A few of my friends have been comfortably retired for longer than they worked, 2 of them police officers the rest were civil servants of other kinds. Most of them still enjoying a bike ride.


----------



## Dmcd33 (9 Feb 2015)

About £3000 for me. This is too ensure a decent groupset and wheels. 

As previoulsy said, I would spend a load on a man cave/workshop with tools I don't even know how to use!


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> A few of my friends have been comfortably retired for longer than they worked, 2 of them police officers the rest were civil servants of other kinds. Most of them still enjoying a bike ride.



Not suggesting that cycling stops at retirement age. Not in the slightest.

I just work hard now and fancy stuff now. Short sighted, maybe, but that's how I am wired.


----------

